# Funny ad for Zombie Killing yard tool



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/dgiNU.jpg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The real ad:
https://www.worxtools.com/us/JawSaw.aspx


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I needs a wider jaw to go round the neck!


----------

